# UGHH - some people grrr!



## woodsie (Apr 29, 2014)

I can't believe what I am reading on this local kijiji ad. Someone advertising their "unmatched genetics" anatolian shepard that later on admits is crossed with malamute and lab. Has had two litters and advertising as "next litter will be outrageous". Then selling because she wants her to go to a farm with animals....right, so you raised two litter not on a farm, now want her to "graduate" to a farm even though she has had zero exposure to farm animals. Seriously, where do they these people get off? Crazy thing is the lady I am sure thinks that she is an amazing and responisble pet owner/breeder. Jeesh!

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-livestock/ne...erd/588191449?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## elevan (Apr 29, 2014)

Some people live in a world all of their own making.    And you notice the best pictures she has to show off this amazing dog are of it snoozing...  lol


----------



## BrownSheep (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## bonbean01 (Apr 29, 2014)

Ummmm....either snoozing or drugged?  No awake pics?


----------



## Baymule (Apr 29, 2014)

EIGHT HUNDRED DOLLARS FOR A MUTT???? Obviously I have been doing wrong all my life. I could have been ultra wealthy by breeding unmatched genetics in mutts and selling to fools for an exorbitant price. ........muttering to self about running a mutt puppy mill........no telling how much money I've missed out on...........scratching broke butt.........


----------



## elbesta (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## Goat Whisperer (Apr 29, 2014)




----------

